# Changing the subject slightly, from



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

$12000 locomotives to the lightly more-affordable in this economic climate, I collected my AccuCraft 'Countess' yesterday afternoon, and after we had got home and had some supper, I fired it up.

It ran for 26 minutes out of the box - this fact, that rectifies the accusation that most AccuCraft locos need a rebuild when you buy them in order to get them to work, has been brought about by Ian Pearse, who actually went to China to oversee them being tested and running under steam.

A great little engine.

We are going to use the alternative name and number-plates, and call it 'Earl' - not after that fine gentleman, the Earl of Powys, but after our lobster.

If anybody is after a great runner, and as near as darnit a perfect scale model of a well-loved locomotive for not a lot of money, and, of course, has an interest in the original, then THIS is the one for you. 

Advertisement ends.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Terry: That's good news about your new engine. Would like to see a photo, if possible. Accucraft runs just fine. 

Take care.


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Would this by any chance be she?

Countess at Tac's Track 

Nice loco. Nice Track.

Dawg


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By dawgnabbit on 03 Feb 2010 03:28 PM 
Would this by any chance be she?

Countess at Tac's Track 

Nice loco. Nice Track.

Dawg 


Nossir - that vid was made by topshed34 on a visit to play trains last summer - mine is exactly the same as that, though. Thanks for the comment about track - it was built like that for a reason. Our daughter is a wheelchair user and lived at home when the railroad was built and it is about as simple as you can get.

Best

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

On a serious theme for a moment - and bearing in mind that there are, I'm told by Charles M, at least ten of these fine little locos stateside - 

In one of the accessory bags, usually the one containing the name/number plates, there is a thin tube wrapped up in tissue paper. 

*This piece of tubing is NOT, as suggested in one magazine, a piece of plastic to be used to extend the reach of the supplied water filling syringe - **IT IS MADE OF THIN-WALL GLASS, AND IS ACTUALLY A SPARE WATER GAUGE GLASS - ANY ATTEMPT TO USE IT BY PUSHING IT OVER THE SPIGOT OF THE SYRINGE WOULD PROBABLY RESULT IN VERY NASTY CUTS AS IT SPLINTERED!!! * 

OK, serious hat off now. 

Go play with your trains. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry, Sir
Your Countess is a Beautiful engine. I have more rolling stock that will go with the Challenger. Thats one of the reasons I am trying to get her. The other reason is I am becoming an Aster "SNOB" like one other fine gentlemen here in the great southwest. As all have said ,they are costing a fair amount of money but as we all know, there have been few cash boxes following the hearses.
I am 75 years young and really enjoy this hobby.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By gibs035 on 03 Feb 2010 03:44 PM 
Terry, Sir
Your Countess is a Beautiful engine. I have more rolling stock that will go with the Challenger. Thats one of the reasons I am trying to get her. The other reason is I am becoming an Aster "SNOB" like one other fine ghey are costing a fair amount of moneyentleman here in the great Southwest" Hah. 
As all have said ,they are costing a fair amount of money but as we all know, there have been few cash boxes following the hearses.
I am 75 years young and really enjoy this hobby.

Sir - I sincerely hope that you did not take my post as any form of criticism. I have already made the point, I hope, that if Aster were to produce a northern of the type I prefer that I would go into dept to own it. Since my last full time employment for almost 34 years involved a pretty good chance of getting killed on a daily basis as part of my job description, I need no urging to spend money now that I won't have on the other side.

Please enjoy your Challenger in many years of good health. 

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry
There was no offense on your part. I was joking more than anything else. That is what this Hobby brings to me is the oppurtunity to share these comments with each other. Like the Challenger, everyone canot buy the more expensive autos that some people drive and own. I hope everthing is okay with you.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Art, you are becoming quiet the _*SNOB !







*_ 
Terry, great engine there. I really like the elevated track too.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve
_ ran the SRRL, The Argyle 4=4=0 and the Aster Frank S in the garage today since we have not been Steamin at Steve's of late._


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Tac, 

Was that you in the blue hat and big grin on the video?


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Yup that's me before I lost about 40 pounds! I'm now a svelte 190-pounder, but bear in mind that I have a 45 inch chest and legs like a Sherpa. Soldiering for a lifetime does that. Thankfully, my 'Crazy Norwegian' hat [Hiya, Pat!] fits no matter how much space I displace. 

Anyhow, guys, it's very kind of you to make such comments about our little track. It looks the way it does because our wheelchair-user daughter used to enjoy running trains, and the height at the patio end was arranged with her in mind. I'm not saying that it isn't a lot more fun not having to put down and lift up a forty-pound Garratt from ground level, or to tend any other little live-steamer, but it sure has helped over time as mrs tac and I pile on the years. 

It was built from recovered wood from a housing project nearby, except for the fixings that were old rusty stock and we got for half-price - even so, just about double the cost in Loewes or Home Depot, BTW. The whole thing was built for just over $1000....but perLEASE don't go telling me about how cheap the building would be in North America - we live there, too, remember. 

Anyhow, me and trains = big grins - guess it's all part of it, eh? 

Best to all 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats, Tac, on your new Countess. I'm one of the lucky 10 in the US with one of these engines, and it indeed ran smoothly right out of the box -- no break-in needed. No jack-rabbit starts, surges, running away or other nasty behaviors, it will just quietly tick off the laps, a little metronome. 

I would humbly recommend -- as have other owners of these machines -- adding a chuffer, it's really the only accessory needed. (All usual disclaimers apply.) 

Enjoy!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry
Enjoyed the video, see you in action with such talent running engine video. Glad to hear that your daughter is part of the hobby. Seems to have had some excellent weather, looking forward to the change of season after 28.5 " of flakes this weekend


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow Charles, now thats snow!! Us Houstonians get all excited when we get an eighth of an inch that melts when it hits the ground. I guess to folks that get lots and lots of snow it can get old fast.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve
With 53+" thus far in 2009-10 winter season we have a chance of over 6 foot with traditional spring snows along with potential of another this week.
Thankfully we have several indoor steamups during the winter season.
Are you heading to the San Antonio steamup?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 04 Feb 2010 03:45 AM 
Yup that's me before I lost about 40 pounds! I'm now a svelte 190-pounder, but bear in mind that I have a 45 inch chest and legs like a Sherpa. Soldiering for a lifetime does that. Thankfully, my 'Crazy Norwegian' hat [Hiya, Pat!] fits no matter how much space I displace. 

Anyhow, guys, it's very kind of you to make such comments about our little track. It looks the way it does because our wheelchair-user daughter used to enjoy running trains, and the height at the patio end was arranged with her in mind. 
Best to all 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 

TAC-

I think I may have your 40 pounds here, you are more than welcome to have them back......

Actually, looking at the track, regardless of your daughter's needs, it looks to me to be a good height, not ground level to bend down and lift s you point out, but one could operate while sitting....but then I am lazy (hence the 40 pounds comment above).


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By JoelB on 06 Feb 2010 07:13 PM 
Congrats, Tac, on your new Countess. I'm one of the lucky 10 in the US with one of these engines, and it indeed ran smoothly right out of the box -- no break-in needed. No jack-rabbit starts, surges, running away or other nasty behaviors, it will just quietly tick off the laps, a little metronome. 

I would humbly recommend -- as have other owners of these machines -- adding a chuffer, it's really the only accessory needed. (All usual disclaimers apply.) 

Enjoy! 
Here in UK - install the chuffer - lose the warranty.

No brainer.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry
I donot know where you served in the military but I thank you for your service wherever it might have been. It's guys like you that have made it possible for the rest of us to enjoy a hobby like ours.
Again I want to thank you and all others who have served so that we can enjoy peace ans security.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By gibs035 on 07 Feb 2010 04:12 PM 
Terry
I donot know where you served in the military but I thank you for your service wherever it might have been. It's guys like you that have made it possible for the rest of us to enjoy a hobby like ours.
Again I want to thank you and all others who have served so that we can enjoy peace ans security.

Shux, 'twas nuthin' really. Nobody's ever said thank you to me before for bein' a soldier and I'm gettin' all embarrassed now. 

Hafta say, tho', that I saw some really GREAT steamies in places long after they had gone in the rest of Yoorup. Now anybody can go there any time they want it has taken the excitement away.

Best

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------

